# Nags Head Shark Fishing



## cvillebillybob (Aug 27, 2007)

This is my first time posting anything on the board but I have been reading all of the posts for quite a while now. I want to thank you all for the great tips and helpful information. I frequent the Outer Banks but I have recently gotten "hooked" on shark fishing from the beach. We will be down for the last week of September as a family and hopefully down again for a week or two in October and November with guys from work. How is the shark fishing in Nags Head during the fall and winter? I love drum fishing but I want to catch some larger fish. What are the odds and also any suggestions would be appreciated. I will be kayaking bait out. Thanks again


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yrs ago,there were many big sharks,and plenty of variety.. Used to catch a few sandbars and sandtigers off Avolon and Kitty Hawk (before it was lost) when I have drum fished..Imo,you are not going to get the numbers and sizes that you would on HI.. Last yr there were bunches of threshers and sandbar sharks on the n beaches of Hatteras in Nov.. I saw one thresher that I would swear well over 12 ft...


----------

